
Zynga Now Worth Less Than Its Own Office Building - smaili
https://medium.com/halting-problem/zyngas-offices-now-worth-more-than-zynga-the-company-47a704d48249
======
eljimmy
I suppose you can consider them the equivalent of a one-hit wonder in the
music industry.

